# not wealthy, should I bother?



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

Now, I would like to start by stating that I do understand that all things being equal, smoking quality cc's is not necessarily more expensive than smoking quality nc's. 

My predicament is that I'm new to cigars in general and all my purchases have been limited to singles or packs of 5, and the occasional 10'er through one of the deal sites online. I'm still at the stage where I am attempting to try many different cigars and haven't really honed in on what I like yet. Also, I don't really have too much money to burn and I don't feel comfortable investing a large sum of money in a box of cigars since I'm not sure what I like and if what I like now is going to stay that way 3 months down the line from now.

The more I read, though, it's hard to ignore all the great things said about cc's. Is it worth it for me to try and explore cc's or should I just stay with nc's until I develop more of an palate? I do know of a couple of sources, but most of what's available are boxes and the few singles that I've seen offered are way beyond my means. (disclaimer: this next statement is NOT my attempt at getting sources, just general info.) Should I continue to search for sources of singles at reasonable prices because they are out there, or is getting cc's at reasonable prices generally limited to box purchases?

Either way, I'm enjoying the nc's that I am smoking so I'm not desperate to delve into the world of cc's, but I have had a couple in the past before I really got into cigars and I do remember them fondly. I just want to know if I should keep looking or just wait until I have the financial ability to go for boxes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's all about the journey to what your taste will tell you,,,where you get the most pleasure from. There are plenty of CC's that are not expensive and well worth the time and money to partake in. Your challenge is to find them and understand the ramifications and consequences of smoking Cuban Cigars. If you have no issue with the political reality of purchasing and smoking cuban cigar then there are places that you can buy but be careful that they are reputable. Good luck and happy smokes.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It's all about the journey to what your taste will tell you,,,where you get the most pleasure from. There are plenty of CC's that are not expensive and well worth the time and money to partake in. Your challenge is to find them and understand the ramifications and consequences of smoking Cuban Cigars. If you have no issue with the political reality of purchasing and smoking cuban cigar then there are places that you can buy but be careful that they are reputable. Good luck and happy smokes.


Gary could not be more right...:smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now, I would like to start by stating that I do understand that all things being equal, smoking quality cc's is not necessarily more expensive than smoking quality nc's.
> 
> ...


Richard
PM your addy


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,somebody is going to get a taste of cuban leaf.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It's all about the journey to what your taste will tell you,,,where you get the most pleasure from. There are plenty of CC's that are not expensive and well worth the time and money to partake in. Your challenge is to find them and understand the ramifications and consequences of smoking Cuban Cigars. If you have no issue with the political reality of purchasing and smoking cuban cigar then there are places that you can buy but be careful that they are reputable. Good luck and happy smokes.


Hi Gary,

Thanks for the thoughtful response. I should have known it wasn't going to be a simple answer! hahaha.

I am already falling fast, headfirst into this world of cigars and am wondering how much more my self-control will be tested by this new realm of choices. The good news is I've got the rest of my life to find out!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Richard
> PM your addy


Congrats Minicooper! Let me know how they taste because I am in the exact same situation. I only buy 1 or 2 at a time as I am trying them all. You should have a good idea of if it is worth it or not. If it gets any better than some of the NCs I have tried, I am in for a real treat.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> Congrats Minicooper! Let me know how they taste because I am in the exact same situation. I only buy 1 or 2 at a time as I am trying them all. You should have a good idea of if it is worth it or not. If it gets any better than some of the NCs I have tried, I am in for a real treat.


Hey Rob, 
def. I'd be willing to compare notes! I must say, though, that I'm still not very good at defining why I like something or isolating particular taste/characteristics of what I'm smoking. I guess that's also something that will come along during the journey. (hopefully! hahaha)

Maybe in the future we can trade or do a split or something.

It's really assuring to know, though, that we have some great resources here to look to that will help us along the way!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

People here are so awesome.. Only been here a few weeks and ive already been given so much to try and enjoy.. Enjoy those Richard.. Let us know how you liked them..


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> People here are so awesome.. Only been here a few weeks and ive already been given so much to try and enjoy.. Enjoy those Richard.. Let us know how you liked them..


Yes! Very much so. I'm almost afraid to post now, lest someone think I'm asking for something. haha. I guess the only thing to be done is be like minded and return the favor or turn the favor towards someone else.

Well, Alan is def. one of those people. Here's the very kind gift:









This picture really doesn't do them justice, but I've been trying to be very careful in handling them.

Have you ever picked up a cigar and it just looked and smelled so good you really wanted to see what it tasted like? I almost took a bite out of that party short! hahaha.

Anyone know what the deal is on posting pictures of cc bombs/gifts? Is it ok since there is no transaction taking place?

Alan, thank you again! I can't wait to report back on how they went. I am very afraid that I will ruin them by mishandling them and storing them improperly. hahaha


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Anyone know what the deal is on posting pictures of cc bombs/gifts? Is it ok since there is no transaction taking place?


I think that unless the bomber explicitly states he or she wishes to not have their bomb shown, it's fair game? If you're unsure, I'd just ask before posting up. Congrats bro, enjoy them!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

> PM'd


can someone pm me ?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice assortment of some good CC's. That should give you an indication of what CC's are all about. Enjoy!


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice set of sticks.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

minicooper said:


> Yes! Very much so. I'm almost afraid to post now, lest someone think I'm asking for something. haha. I guess the only thing to be done is be like minded and return the favor or turn the favor towards someone else.
> 
> Well, Alan is def. one of those people. Here's the very kind gift:
> 
> ...


Pictures of Habanos is of course allowed in the Habanos forum, as long as it does not reveal details or hints to where they came from (shipping materials, shipping labels, etc.). Technically it was an illegal transaction, as, according to the law, "purchasing" and "recieving" goods of Cuban origin are both prohibited, but again, discussing Cuban cigars is not.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Technically it was an illegal transaction, as, according to the law, "purchasing" and "recieving" goods of Cuban origin are both prohibited, but again, discussing Cuban cigars is not.


Umm.. like I said, the pictures did not do them justice. Mainly because those were not the specific cigars that I was sent. Merely a general picture of cigars to represent what I was gifted. For the record, the ones sent were from anywhere but there.... :ask: heh


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

minicooper said:


> Umm.. like I said, the pictures did not do them justice. Mainly because those were not the specific cigars that I was sent. Merely a general picture of cigars to represent what I was gifted. For the record, the ones sent were from anywhere but there.... :ask: heh


Haha. The picture is of contraband you saw laying on the street. In no way did you purchase, recieve as a gift or attempt to come into possession of them


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

In the same spot haha.

Going to probably purchase a box here soon, though thats somewhat risky.

Let us know how you like them though...need a starting point haha.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Haha. The picture is of contraband you saw laying on the street. In no way did you purchase, recieve as a gift or attempt to come into possession of them


Haha. You know it!

I'm trying to let them sit for a bit, but when they get lit, I'll be sure to write about it.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Hey Rob,
> def. I'd be willing to compare notes! I must say, though, that I'm still not very good at defining why I like something or isolating particular taste/characteristics of what I'm smoking. I guess that's also something that will come along during the journey. (hopefully! hahaha)
> 
> Maybe in the future we can trade or do a split or something.
> ...


Sounds good to me, let me know how you enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a word for when you finally spark one. Do not, I repeat, do not attempt to compare them in any way with NC's you've smoked.

I was recently reminded of this when I smoked with a CC virgin; very seasoned NC smoker. He kept rolling the smoke of his BBF around in his mouth, trying to make a connection. I kept admonishing him to give up and he finally did, at around the 1.5" mark. After that all he could say was, "man, that's a really great cigar."

That's not to say that CC's are necessarily better than all NC's, but they _are _necessarily _different_. Just enjoy.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just a word for when you finally spark one. Do not, I repeat, do not attempt to compare them in any way with NC's you've smoked.
> 
> I was recently reminded of this when I smoked with a CC virgin; very seasoned NC smoker. He kept rolling the smoke of his BBF around in his mouth, trying to make a connection. I kept admonishing him to give up and he finally did, at around the 1.5" mark. After that all he could say was, "man, that's a really great cigar."
> 
> That's not to say that CC's are necessarily better than all NC's, but they _are _necessarily _different_. Just enjoy.


Thankfully I know barely more than nothing so I'll almost be a blank slate. hahaha
Still, it's good to know not to compare too much. Thanks!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

nickrut said:


> In the same spot haha.
> 
> Going to probably purchase a box here soon, though thats somewhat risky.
> 
> Let us know how you like them though...need a starting point haha.


You'd be surprised what can be accomplished once you get to know a few BOTL.
I have guys adresses whom I've never met attached to my Visa...:thumb:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Thankfully I know barely more than nothing so I'll almost be a blank slate. hahaha
> Still, it's good to know not to compare too much. Thanks!


So whats the story? Have you tried one yet? If so, should I be saving my pennies?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

This was a very informative thread!

Nice treat from Alan as well.

I last had a Island favorite about 15 years ago, I remember it was a romeo y julita, but that's all I remember about it.

I have been sliding down the slippery slope, checking online for places that look reputable and the such.

Maybe one day, we will see.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> So whats the story? Have you tried one yet? If so, should I be saving my pennies?


Rob: Amazingly I have not tried one yet. It's been a combination of work and cold weather, rather than any self discipline. Also, I've been trying to find some time when I can sit and really enjoy it and hopefully indoors so I don't have all that great smoke flown away by the wind and the cigar burning oddly. Most likely this weekend I'll have my date with the cigar. Maybe some soft music and some nice scotch or cognac to warm things up.

Scott: If the aroma alone is any indication of what these things are like, you and I are certainly headed down that dark, slippery slope with no end in sight. hahaha


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Rob: Amazingly I have not tried one yet. It's been a combination of work and cold weather, rather than any self discipline. Also, I've been trying to find some time when I can sit and really enjoy it and hopefully indoors so I don't have all that great smoke flown away by the wind and the cigar burning oddly. Most likely this weekend I'll have my date with the cigar. Maybe some soft music and some nice scotch or cognac to warm things up.


Sounds good thanks. Trying to decide if I should not buy any cigars or cigar accessories for a few months to save and make a purchase.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

This forum is unreal. I don't even know people that nice and generous in real life.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i came to this thread thinking it was about something else. and was going to suggest to smoke what ya like and that price isn't the issue but what one prefers.

like most i have heard there is a huge difference but never had one or tried to find one. also i figured if the seed is the same,the soil is close to the same,the climate and locations are close how it could it be any different ?

and i think to myself " what if the grass really is greener on the other side ?"
that would probably ruin the marriage i have now lol

still can't wait for a nice Padron Anniversary series.:laugh: hoping to taste some before the end of 2009.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

First of all, thanks so much Alan! I think you sent me flying down these first few steps of the slippery slope.

As I walked in today, the smell of smoke still lingered pretty strongly from the Montecristo No. 4 (or at least that's what I think it was... haha) I had last night. Usually the day-after-smoking odor when I walk in, hits me as stale and acrid, but this was much more of a pale aroma that jogged the memory of the cigar that was its source.

I'm still trying to develop my senses when it comes to defining what I experience and enjoy in a cigar, but here's what I was able to get so far:
The cigar was very creamy and leathery. Those stayed throughout the length of the cigar. Also, the cigar started off earthy, exhibited a bit of spice later on and I even got a taste of vanilla from about the middle to the final third. This really excited me because it was the first time I actually could taste a development of characteristics as I went along. I don't know if that was just the cigar or if age helped with it too.

Since that's pretty much the extent of what I can put into words, here are the pictures: (I'm also going to open a thread in the pictures forum so I can post all of the pictures I took in a larger size. I took A LOT of them. hahaha. I think this size doesn't do the cigar justice, but I didn't want to overload those who didn't want to see all of them.)

*I love how the wrapper shines.*

















*Lit very well and didn't need touchups.*

























*Vanilla around here.*

























*Nubbin it.*

























*This cigar produced some great smoke.*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice job Al--and nice pictures Richard----A difference in the flavor and aroma from the smokes coming from an ISOM.........


----------

